# Solved: Game/s auto-minimize every minute



## moreproblems (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi

I couldn't decide if this post should go into Viruses, Windows 7, games or software. Editor, feel free to re-site this if I got it wrong!

I was having a game of "who wants to be a millionaire" - UK PC version. Every one minute, the game minimizes itself; it doesn't actually crash. I simply maximize it again and carry on but it self-minimizes again etc etc. It gets irritating.

I scanned with Norton Internet Security 2012 (fully updated) and with Malware Bytes (also fully updated) but both came up clean. I don't go to iffy or dodgy websites and no one else uses my computer. It has only latched on to two games: WWTBAM 1st edition & 2nd edition. Nothing else so far has been affected.

Personally I'm tempted to use System Restore - any views on that? Or maybe uninstall both of the errant programs? Using Windows 7 Home Basic. Any and all suggestions will be welcome.

Many thanks

Larry
MoreProblems


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi moreproblems,

Your game is likely being minimized due to another program taking priority in the background.

Ensure that Windows is up-to-date as well as any security software and any other programs you use that are running in the background. You could also try ending background programs that aren't in use while you play your game, don't worry if you can't find where to restart these programs, they will be up and running on reboot.

I believe there is a particular keyboard program for XP that can also cause this issue, to find this program (if its running at all) follow these instructions:

1) Hold CTRL+ALT and hit Delete
2) Task manager should now appear, navigate to the Processes tab.
3) In the list, search for a program named "type32.exe" or something similar.
4) Once you have found it, click it and then click End Process at the bottom of the window
5) Test the game to see if the minimizing still occurs

I hope this solves the problem, if not.. Drop another post.


----------



## moreproblems (Mar 9, 2008)

Sick Jargon, sorry to take an aeon to get back to you, I was in hospital and had surgery on my back. I did what you suggested but I regret that it didn't do the trick.

Friends brought me 'puter magazines, and I read that one dude was bleating that *his* games were also minimizing every so often. He tracked it down to his wireless - USB - modem I too use one which I use if the IRC chat is very slow. Everyone here knows (including that ISP company) that the software is f-a-r from perfect. I uninstalled the software and bingo! I no lnger hae these irritating minimiztions. u were right when you said that something was trying to take priority. Thanks again mate. Larry (aka moreproblems

Thanks for the suggestion; I have prnted it out - I'm sure I'll need it one day.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Well - I can't say I would ever have guessed haha.

I'm glad you found a solution and thanks for sharing it!

Regards,


----------

